# Hello Everyone, From Virginia



## KingCodyZane2525 (May 14, 2007)

I just took over my husbands grandfathers farm, in tazwell and planning in moving it to Bristol or abingdon area... just looking for someother horse lovers to chat with.... to message me anytime on on


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome 8)


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi  sounds fun


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi welcome


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

hey hey welcome!!! hope you have fun on this forum...if you ever need to talk im more that happy to talk to you


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi!
I live in Johnson City, about 25-30 minutes away from Bristol. I'm about 45-hour away from Abingdon. Small world :wink: What type of riding do you do?


----------

